# 10RC vs Bammer



## Throwback (Oct 23, 2021)

14-7 Tennessee. 
Fire saban


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 23, 2021)

Throw mustard and golf balls!


----------



## poohbear (Oct 23, 2021)

Trailer park gang is putting it on em


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 23, 2021)

Go rockytops, lol!


----------



## Gator89 (Oct 23, 2021)

Fuuuummmbbbbuuulllleeee.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 23, 2021)

Bamas got this, Nick ain't worried.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 23, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Bamas got this, Nick ain't worried.


Nah he ain't. But it does look strange to see tenn leading in the 2nd quarter. Any way they could both lose?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 23, 2021)

Is there anyway we can have them both lose??


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 23, 2021)

There was some definite holding on that play but what am I saying it’s Bama….


----------



## antharper (Oct 23, 2021)

Maybe a tie


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 23, 2021)

Bama will pull away. 10rc just doesn’t have the horses.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 23, 2021)

Why do the UT players keep falling to the ground like they are injured??????

Didn't their fans trash Kneeland last week for the same thing.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 23, 2021)

I’m seeing enough today the vawls to hope CKS has a couple of overpaid grad coach analyst dissecting the game. Heupel has the vawls somewhat disciplined and playing better than they are


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 23, 2021)

Amd as soon as I post that complimentary post the vawls get a 15 yard version....You can take the boy outta Polk county but ya can’t take the Polk county outta the boy .


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 23, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> I’m seeing enough today the vawls to hope CKS has a couple of overpaid grad coach analyst dissecting the game. Heupel has the vawls somewhat disciplined and playing better than they are


They are playing much better.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 23, 2021)

Looks like Nick used some much needed hair spray tonight.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2021)

10RC playing tough. They are giving Bama a game but Bama has helped them. Weird seeing Bama play without discipline and blown assignments.


----------



## buckpasser (Oct 23, 2021)

Bama will be shed of DC Golding soon I’d imagine.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 23, 2021)

Penalties killing the vowels


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 23, 2021)

WOW!!


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 23, 2021)

Wow. Bama’s not looking so good.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 23, 2021)

I hate both of them. Maybe they will get disqualified


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 23, 2021)

This DAWG ain’t skeered of anyone!


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 23, 2021)

Of course they’re playing the powerhouse from 10rc


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 23, 2021)

Bama still ain't worried


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2021)

Bama looking very undisciplined.


----------



## buckpasser (Oct 23, 2021)

Bama isn’t doing too good fo sho.  Georgia better still hope they don’t make it to Hotlanta though.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 23, 2021)

At least most of the tide cheerleaders are looking good tonight.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 23, 2021)

I ain’t worried bout BAMA


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 23, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> At least most of the tide cheerleaders are looking good tonight.


You know why they got their belly buttons pierced?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 23, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> At least most of the tide cheerleaders are looking good tonight.


2 or 3 of them looked like they had all their teeth.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 23, 2021)

Nick bout had a meltdown


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 23, 2021)

Bama ain’t sharp on offense tonight. But, the UT D is bringing good pressure.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 23, 2021)

Bama ain't scared


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 23, 2021)

Who’d a thunk this game would be this close?


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 23, 2021)

One or the other:

Bama ain’t what we thought. 
Vawls ain’t what we thought.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 23, 2021)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> View attachment 1111648


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 23, 2021)

UT taking pointers from Kiffen!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2021)

Bama hurting themselves. Making the Vols look a lot better than they are.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 23, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Bama hurting themselves. Making the Vols look a lot better than they are.


Nick trying to head fake CKS.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 23, 2021)

Neither one of them look good


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 23, 2021)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Neither one of them look good


See my above post!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 23, 2021)

Ball was out


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 23, 2021)

Won't matter!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 23, 2021)

Nick asking the ref if his check cleared


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 23, 2021)

Guess the check cleared


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 23, 2021)

Told ya so


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 23, 2021)

Time to throw the mustard


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 23, 2021)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Guess the check cleared


Always does


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 23, 2021)

Oops


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 23, 2021)

How bout that


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 23, 2021)

Hmmm


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2021)

Bama’s pass D not looking good


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 23, 2021)

Bama’s D is awful!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2021)

Saban gonna fire the D cord


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 23, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Saban gonna fire the D cord


Prolly did after that last score.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 23, 2021)

Maybe he won’t fire him before we play in the seccg?


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 23, 2021)

He gonna blow a blood vessel!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 23, 2021)

UT smelling blood now.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 23, 2021)

Bama smelling blood now.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 23, 2021)

OMG


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 23, 2021)

And just like that


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 23, 2021)

Nobody has defense and knows how to tackle


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 23, 2021)

Cept UGA


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 23, 2021)

Oooooops!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 23, 2021)

Welp this game is over


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 23, 2021)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Welp this game is over


Still...... This ain't the Bammers of the last several years.  Chinks in the armor for sure.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 23, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Still...... This ain't the Bammers of the last several years.  Chinks in the armor for sure.


Yeah and his name is Pete Golding


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 23, 2021)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Nobody has defense and knows how to tackle


DBs ain't worth a crap at tackling anymore. Diving head 1st at legs.  Like they got no arms


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 23, 2021)

Shades of Tee Martin, Hooker has an arm and can sling it, not accurate and isn't surrounded by the same offense that made Tee look so good.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 23, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Still...... This ain't the Bammers of the last several years.  Chinks in the armor for sure.


Oh definitely. If we play the way we have been, I don’t see anyone in the country competing


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 23, 2021)

Y’all so funny up in here!

To answer @MCBUCK inquiries in post 36-Yes!

Roll Tide


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2021)

Game over


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 23, 2021)

Geffellz18 said:


> Y’all so funny up in here!
> 
> To answer @MCBUCK inquiries in post 36-Yes!
> 
> Roll Tide


Yea we funny took the mighty Bama 4 qtrs to get a hold of the MIGHTY Vols.....


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 23, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Yea we funny took the mighty Bama 4 qtrs to get a hold of the MIGHTY Vols.....


Georgia fans finally have a descent year and act like they’ve been the dynasty to beat for the past 10 years ???


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 23, 2021)

UT may lose tonight , but if you’re a UT fan, you have to like the fight you’re seeing in them. VOLS are a scrappy bunch.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 23, 2021)

Nope only acting like we the dynasty to beat THIS YEAR


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 23, 2021)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Nope only acting like we the dynasty to beat THIS YEAR


A Dynasty is longer than 7 games. Reagan was president the last time Georgia won a ring.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 23, 2021)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Georgia fans finally have a descent year and act like they’ve been the dynasty to beat for the past 10 years ???


Descent?   Nah.... That's what Bammer is doing


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 23, 2021)

If ya don't know.... Look it up


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 23, 2021)

I'll give you a hint.....the pilot tells you to buckle your lap belt during the plane's descent


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 23, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> If ya don't know.... Look it up


Did I tough a nerve? 3rd and 26. That has to touch another


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 23, 2021)

It's 2nd sport.  Spelling and numbers aren't your gig are they. And "tough"?  Come on.... You're making it too easy


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 23, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> It's 2nd sport.  Spelling and numbers aren't your gig are they. And "tough"?  Come on.... You're making it too easy


Georgia fans have to learn the Heimlich maneuver at birth.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 23, 2021)

Must be the Bammer version of drunk typing..... "Meth typing"


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 23, 2021)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> A Dynasty is longer than 7 games. Reagan was president the last time Georgia won a ring.


 a dynasty has to start some where 
Your right Saban is still king. We will see you in the seccg then we can talk.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 23, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Must be the Bammer version of drunk typing..... "Meth typing"


Yup. Spellcheck changes one word and your a meth head. ?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 23, 2021)

But.... But..... But..... My





Deerhunter12454 said:


> Yup. Spellcheck changes one word and your a meth head. ?


"you're"...... Geez dude ya might want to quit.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 23, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> But.... But..... But..... My
> "you're"...... Geez dude ya might want to quit.


**** you’re pathetic. Can’t debate college football so you turn into a grammar nazi.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 23, 2021)

I know i know..... Yall ain't bout all that fancy book learnin and is in them fancy magic computer boxes with the internets inside of it


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 23, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> I know i know..... Yall ain't bout all that fancy book learnin and is in them fancy magic computer boxes with the internets inside of it


What year did you graduate Georgia?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 23, 2021)

1997. Terry college of business.   I graduated "from" UGA.   Your point?


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 23, 2021)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> View attachment 1111687


Somebody lost..... Wasn't me ?


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 23, 2021)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> View attachment 1111687


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 23, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> 1997. Terry college of business.   I graduated "from" UGA.   Your point?


my point is you’re a joke. It’s been 40 years and you act like it was last year. Georgia will find a way, like they always do, and fall apart at the last minute.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 23, 2021)

Your you're Wright write right.  U you won one.  I'd stop if I were you. It ain't about football at this point.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 24, 2021)

Bama is still Bama. Won’t talk smack about the king till someone takes the crown.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 24, 2021)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> A Dynasty is longer than 7 games. Reagan was president the last time Georgia won a ring.



You think it’s bad now, let them win a ring, which is likely.
The Hooch will run red from Koolaid next year.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 24, 2021)

Tennessee needs about 25 or 30 scholarship players. After this bye week Tennessee is capable of beating anyone on their schedule and shouldn't be a surprise if they do.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2021)

AccUbonD said:


> Tennessee needs about 25 or 30 scholarship players. After this bye week Tennessee is capable of beating anyone on their schedule and shouldn't be a surprise if they do.


Don’t let the gifts of blown assignments and turnovers from Bama give you a false hope. You guys are better but haven’t arrived back.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 24, 2021)

AccUbonD said:


> Tennessee needs about 25 or 30 scholarship players. After this bye week Tennessee is capable of beating anyone on their schedule and shouldn't be a surprise if they do.


You guys going to buy those players during the bye week?


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 24, 2021)

AccUbonD said:


> Tennessee needs about 25 or 30 scholarship players. After this bye week Tennessee is capable of beating anyone on their schedule and shouldn't be a surprise if they do.




It’s a NY6 bowl for sure I tells ya.

Vawls won a couple games and have a good showing and the volltards  comin out of hibernation. 
You’ve been AWOL all year man.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 24, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> You guys going to buy those players during the bye week?


They better supersize them bills if they want to be more competitive.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 24, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> It’s a NY6 bowl for sure I tells ya.
> 
> Vawls won a couple games and have a good showing and the volltards  comin out of hibernation.
> You’ve been AWOL all year man.


Voltards are going to have better luck scoring with their sister on Nov 13th then on the UGA defense.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2021)

Vols better be getting ready for a very physical Kentucky team.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 24, 2021)

Not much I can say in here that I haven't said and won't be mocked for. This wasn't a moral victory,  still a lot of things that need to be cleaned up,  but given what this team has endured and the way they have competed this year,  with a literal patchwork team, I can say I'm proud of how they have played and competed. Night and day difference between Pruitt and Heup. We expected the offensive performance,  but not for the defense to be where it's at. I guess Pruitt was not a defensive guru after all and it was all about the talent around him. This staff has gotten so much more from basically nothing. 

People will look at the final score and the last half of the 4th and say Bama finally woke up,  but you know, and I know,  Bama had to wonder for 3 and a half quarters if UT was gonna pull it off.


What's funny, is when we scored on big plays,  it's blown assignments and Bama ain't that good (which their was some blown assignments and they ain't the defense they were) but when we make bone headed decisions,  or have a blown assignment (like when the wr ran the wrong route on the pick late in the 4th) it's good play from Bama and UT sucks. 

For the guy early in the thread that said Saban wasn't worried,  you're wrong.  He actually punished his team this week for not taking UT serious.  Saban didn't get to where he is by letting his players think they can just show up. And as he said,  UT should have been a 6-1 team rolling into Tuscaloosa. 


And as for UT faking injuries in that game? Puhlease. We have enough real ones and players out as is. We don't have the depth to fake injuries,  to be able to afford losing a starter for a play? You must not be familiar with our situation?‍

Overall,  I'm proud of THIS team,  I'm excited for the future.... Well, I usually am, but it seems at the moment,  that Josh Heupel and this staff are the real deal.  I can only imagine if half our team didn't transfer out and we could stay healthy how much further along this team would be. That's the essence of UT lately though; So close,  yet so far away.


Now onto the typical rib rubbing. Georgia SEEMS to be rolling,  but yall STILL  ain't beat nobody. Clemson is back to who they used to be,  Arkansas is a scrappy team,  but wasn't deserving of their ranking earlier. Ky is solid,  but like Arkansas,  they aren't that good,  but they at least, somewhat, earned their ranking. And y'all are to Auburn,  what UF is to us, and we are to KY.

 We've got a much needed bye,  then it's on to the Mildcats. I think we get them. Now,  we all know Ga is due a loss. Georgia is gonna Georgia and blow one they shouldn't.  If that ain't against UF this week, then why not UT the following week? Couldn't happen to a better bunch and were both due the opposite. If the PITT/ Clemson game is any indicator of the GA/ Clemson game,  then based off the PITT/UT game, I like our chances ?



Slayer,  I know buddy... You want the annual avatar bet. Consider it done. With that said. Do I really think we'll beat the mutts? No, but I think it'll be closer than you'd like.  We ain't got the horses and we've yet to play a game with all our starters.  We'll need everyone healthy in this game and a few breaks to go our way, and to finish strong. Which this team hasn't been able to do this year,  but they're getting better each week. 

I do believe yall trip up somewhere and we're both due the opposite somewhe.  Unfortunately,  I think that'll be the KY game for us and the UF game for yall. On the other hand, I could see this being yalls year.  No one has really been THAT good this year and everything seems to be aligning for UGA


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 24, 2021)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Not much I can say in here that I haven't said and won't be mocked for. This wasn't a moral victory,  still a lot of things that need to be cleaned up,  but given what this team has endured and the way they have competed this year,  with a literal patchwork team, I can say I'm proud of how they have played and competed. Night and day difference between Pruitt and Heup. We expected the offensive performance,  but not for the defense to be where it's at. I guess Pruitt was not a defensive guru after all and it was all about the talent around him. This staff has gotten so much more from basically nothing.
> 
> People will look at the final score and the last half of the 4th and say Bama finally woke up,  but you know, and I know,  Bama had to wonder for 3 and a half quarters if UT was gonna pull it off.
> 
> ...


Ga has beat everyone we’ve faced. Unlike you Vols!

So… how many golf balls you bringing to the UGA game?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2021)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Not much I can say in here that I haven't said and won't be mocked for. This wasn't a moral victory,  still a lot of things that need to be cleaned up,  but given what this team has endured and the way they have competed this year,  with a literal patchwork team, I can say I'm proud of how they have played and competed. Night and day difference between Pruitt and Heup. We expected the offensive performance,  but not for the defense to be where it's at. I guess Pruitt was not a defensive guru after all and it was all about the talent around him. This staff has gotten so much more from basically nothing.
> 
> People will look at the final score and the last half of the 4th and say Bama finally woke up,  but you know, and I know,  Bama had to wonder for 3 and a half quarters if UT was gonna pull it off.
> 
> ...


It will be a tough environment for the Dawgs to play in Knoxville. It always is. Bama made UT one dimensional. So will the Dawgs. This Dawg team is very good. Unlike one we have seen. They’re as focused as I’ve ever seen a team. What’s unfortunate is we are getting more play makers healthy on defense and offense. Kentucky was about as physical as any team we have played this year. Be prepared to have more players hurt. They are tough. But you can hang you hat on this. Your team played 4 quarters. They never quit. That is coaching. They just couldn’t play 4 quarters with the elite athletes Bama has. Watch out for Kentucky that want to keep it at one loss. They also just had a bye week. They will be on fire.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 24, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ga has beat everyone we’ve faced. Unlike you Vols!
> 
> So… how many golf balls you bringing to the UGA game?


Georgia has a special place in my heart.  I'd need a ball caddy to assist me ?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 24, 2021)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Now,  we all know Ga is due a loss. Georgia is gonna Georgia and blow one they shouldn't.  If that ain't against UF this week, then why not UT the following week?



For the simple reason our defense. As in they will shut down both the Gators and the Vols.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 24, 2021)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Georgia has a special place in my heart.  I'd need a ball caddy to assist me ?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 24, 2021)

elfiii said:


> For the simple reason our defense. As in they will shut down both the Gators and the Vols.


You trying to run the Vols off again. It’s only been a couple days since they’ve “Been back”, here..


----------



## elfiii (Oct 24, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> You trying to run the Vols off again. It’s only been a couple days since they’ve “Been back”, here..



My bad. Bucknasty wanted to talk a little smack. I thought I was helping him out?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 24, 2021)

elfiii said:


> My bad. Bucknasty wanted to talk a little smack. I thought I was helping him out?


I'm trying to get an Avatar bet going...


----------



## bullgator (Oct 24, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Voltards are going to have better luck scoring with their sister on Nov 13th then on the UGA defense.


You didn’t raise the bar very high!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 24, 2021)

bullgator said:


> You didn’t raise the bar very high!



Didn't want to get hit with a golf ball!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 24, 2021)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Not much I can say in here that I haven't said and won't be mocked for. This wasn't a moral victory,  still a lot of things that need to be cleaned up,  but given what this team has endured and the way they have competed this year,  with a literal patchwork team, I can say I'm proud of how they have played and competed. Night and day difference between Pruitt and Heup. We expected the offensive performance,  but not for the defense to be where it's at. I guess Pruitt was not a defensive guru after all and it was all about the talent around him. This staff has gotten so much more from basically nothing.
> 
> People will look at the final score and the last half of the 4th and say Bama finally woke up,  but you know, and I know,  Bama had to wonder for 3 and a half quarters if UT was gonna pull it off.
> 
> ...




Saban wasn't worried about the vowels winning the game. The only thing he was worried about was his team's focus.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 24, 2021)

Bryce Young has not impressed me at all. Anyone with that much talent around him should look like a pro.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2021)

Vols had a moral victory and now they’re back


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 24, 2021)

They have the capability of playing for 2 or 3 quarters with a lot of teams...they just don’t have the depth. They can’t afford a single injury and of an opponent has enough depth and gasses them it’s game over.


----------



## lampern (Oct 24, 2021)

So it should come down to UGA V Bama this year.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 24, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Vols had a moral victory and now they’re back


We've already seen 2 Vols in this forum this weekend!  I thought I dun run them off.. but...


"WE ARE BACK, BABY"!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 24, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Vols better be getting ready for a very physical Kentucky team.


I would be be more worried about their "fans" if I was Kentucky.


----------



## buckpasser (Oct 24, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Bryce Young has not impressed me at all. Anyone with that much talent around him should look like a pro.



Dang, I was thinking just the opposite. I think he’s pretty solid.  Extremely good for his age and experience. I wouldn’t trade him for an AK 47 or whatever y’all’s fan base calls the kid y’all are threatening to run your coach off over.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 24, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Dang, I was thinking just the opposite. I think he’s pretty solid.  Extremely good for his age and experience. I wouldn’t trade him for an AK 47 or whatever y’all’s fan base calls the kid y’all are threatening to run your coach off over.


AR15......

Im not saying Bryce Young is a slug, it’s just that he’s been billed as the guy that will make folks forget Mac Jones. He makes young guy mistakes and Bama’s offense just doesn’t look like they have in recent years. With the way Saban recruits Stevie Wonder could play QB and put up serious numbers.


----------



## buckpasser (Oct 24, 2021)

bullgator said:


> AR15......
> 
> Im not saying Bryce Young is a slug, it’s just that he’s been billed as the guy that will make folks forget Mac Jones. He makes young guy mistakes and Bama’s offense just doesn’t look like they have in recent years. With the way Saban recruits Stevie Wonder could play QB and put up serious numbers.



I agree with some of that.  Just saying, We don’t want your SKS. That’s all.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 24, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> I agree with some of that.  Just saying, We don’t want your SKS. That’s all.


We’re not offering.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 24, 2021)

bullgator said:


> AR15......
> 
> Im not saying Bryce Young is a slug, it’s just that he’s been billed as the guy that will make folks forget Mac Jones. He makes young guy mistakes and Bama’s offense just doesn’t look like they have in recent years. With the way Saban recruits Stevie Wonder could play QB and put up serious numbers.


Bryce Young has also been sacked 17 times this season. How many of those should have been tossed away?

17 times for a Bama QB?

Mac was sacked 16 times over his career at bama.

I sure hope UGA hits him a lot and very often!


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Oct 24, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> You guys going to buy those players during the bye week?



Tennersee Cheerleader practicing for the Georgia game


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 25, 2021)

I use to like listening to McElroy but him and his Buddy lost me Saturday night after the endzone fumble. The bias they was showing was unbearable. Calling it a fumble recovery in endzone that’s fine but leading up to that is what they was trying to change with the viewers. Even his buddy said something like well looks like he lost possession but regain it before crossing the line. Unreal


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 25, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> You think it’s bad now, let them win a ring, which is likely.
> The Hooch will run red from Koolaid next year.



Of course it will. It isn’t an 2018 NCG and whether or not Tykee Simmons was onsides, or the short comings of a single questionable play call in 2012...maybe the one off game in 2007 or maybe even a dropped pass. This is the sum of all those parts. It would be a culmination of 41 years of frustration and the fatigue of rivals one single response to every good team UGA has had...”1980”. Even a rival such as the barn, that is fully owned property of UGA still wants to throw up “1980”...Amd for a while it would shut UGA fans up, because we had nothing in response but in the last 10-15 years the current has changed and Georgia owns all of our rivals: USCjr, Barn, vawls, flarduh, tech. If Georgia can kill the beast, then the Hooch will righteously run red with the Koolaid...it’s long overdue. But first .....flarduh.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 25, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Bryce Young has not impressed me at all. Anyone with that much talent around him should look like a pro.


268 attempts and 188 completions for 70% and 2,543 yards so far. 26 touchdowns, 2 rushing touchdowns, and 3 picks. Hopefully he recovers from his first year starting and picks up the pace. Unexcusable I tell ya


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 25, 2021)

elfiii said:


> For the simple reason our defense. As in they will shut down both the Gators and the Vols.


Yall do have a great defense,  but it's not faced a really good offense yet either.  And it likely won't this season.  Clemson has fallen hard,  Arkansas is fun,  but don't have the horses. Auburn,  meh. UF is down as well.  UT is alright.  Bama is hot and cold. 

I was actually looking forward to the UGA/Clemson game this year, but man, what a disappointment they have been. 

Even Oklahoma,  which should be in the playoffs is barley getting by.

Like I said in an earlier post, things seem to be aligning perfectly for y'all this year.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 25, 2021)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yall do have a great defense,  but it's not faced a really good offense yet either.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 25, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> We've already seen 2 Vols in this forum this weekend!  I thought I dun run them off.. but...
> 
> 
> "WE ARE BACK, BABY"!!!



You know I ain't going anywhere. Ive actually had a crazy past few months,  ain't had the energy for this place lol


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 25, 2021)

elfiii said:


> View attachment 1111997


You disagree? Yall have faced 1 team in the top 25 in scoring (Auburn-25th) And 1 in top 25 with total offense (Ark-18th) 

Florida and UT will be the next and then Bama.
Even those teams have lost at least 2-3 games with the exception of 1 loss KY which likely loses to us next week.

We have faced 3 Heisman candidates and 4 teams inside the top 10 with total offense (Bama, Ole Miss, Pitt, and UF).. 3 inside top 25 in scoring,  with UF at  just outside at 26th and yall coming up.

So actually,  y'all haven't.  Not anyone to test your defense anyway. Florida and Tennessee will be the best yall get in regular season,  then Bama in the SECCG.

I don't see anyone inside top 5 beating y'all unless it's Bama


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 25, 2021)

BuckNasty83 said:


> You disagree? Yall have faced 1 team in the top 25 in scoring (Auburn-25th) And 1 in top 25 with total offense (Ark-18th)
> 
> Florida and UT will be the next and then Bama.
> Even those teams have lost at least 2-3 games with the exception of 1 loss KY which likely loses to us next week.
> ...




Spin level:

Professional. Genius.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2021)

BuckNasty83 said:


> You disagree? Yall have faced 1 team in the top 25 in scoring (Auburn-25th) And 1 in top 25 with total offense (Ark-18th)
> 
> Florida and UT will be the next and then Bama.
> Even those teams have lost at least 2-3 games with the exception of 1 loss KY which likely loses to us next week.
> ...


Buck we are 7-0. UT sucks again this year. There are no moral victories. Bama did everything but gift wrap you a win and y’all still lost. They also made your team one dimensional and so will the Dawgs. The Vols lost to one of the most undisciplined Bamas teams I’ve seen in the Saban era. Kentucky is going to beat y’all too.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 25, 2021)

^^^^


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 26, 2021)

Lol @BuckNasty83.... In his assesment of teams in the sec, Le labeled UT as "alright" ???


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 26, 2021)

LHM ... when your team sux bad, talk about the #1 team that has played quite a few ranked teams only to say ... they haven't faced a good offense yet.  Get a cherry whine!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 26, 2021)

MudDucker said:


> LHM ... when your team sux bad, talk about the #1 team that has played quite a few ranked teams only to say ... they haven't faced a good offense yet.  Get a cherry whine!


What’s funny is both of the Vols show up after they think they hung with Bama. Never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 26, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> Spin level:
> 
> Professional. Genius.



But still an epic fail.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 26, 2021)

BuckNasty83 said:


> You disagree? Yall have faced 1 team in the top 25 in scoring (Auburn-25th) And 1 in top 25 with total offense (Ark-18th)
> 
> Florida and UT will be the next and then Bama.
> Even those teams have lost at least 2-3 games with the exception of 1 loss KY which likely loses to us next week.
> ...


Tennessee isn’t even ranked and that’s the best we’ll see in the regular season?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 26, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Buck we are 7-0. UT sucks again this year. There are no moral victories. Bama did everything but gift wrap you a win and y’all still lost. They also made your team one dimensional and so will the Dawgs. The Vols lost to one of the most undisciplined Bamas teams I’ve seen in the Saban era. Kentucky is going to beat y’all too.



Yes,  y'all are 7-0 because yalls schedule has averaged an opponent with 3 losses.  Yall have played teams that were ranked early,  but are no longer ranked,  yall have yet to play a TOP rated team withstanding preseason rankings. Nor a top rated offense. Yall haven't beaten anyone. Clemson was relevant last year,  not this year. ******* Kentucky and a 3 loss Clemson that will probably lose 2-3 more this year. If yall were knocking off undefeated teams, that would be impressive. 

With that said, yall may win it this year.  CFB as a whole seems to be down this year,  except y'all. But then again,  we'll find that out once yall are matched against Bama and whoever ends up in this janky playoff season. 

KENTUCKY? 
The same Ky that struggled with SC, Missouri,  and Chattanooga? Kentucky has beaten UT 3 times in 10 years and we have sucked for 10+ years.  Those 3 years they did win was also the year's our coaches were fired. Those are also the only 3 out of 4 years in my lifetime, that they beat UT.

Look, Stoops is doing a great job in Lexington and this may not be our Dad's KY, but I don't think they beat this UT team coming off a bye. They may have beaten UF and LSU and that's pretty rare for them,  but those 2 teams aren't exactly great this season.  I think we beat UF if we'd have played them later this year. 


Congrats on your undefeated season.  GA along with Cincinnati, have managed to survive this year,  when the rest of the college football world has fallen on their faces. If yall win at all, you deserve it,  but there will always be an asterisk next to yalls name in my book?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 26, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> Spin level:
> 
> Professional. Genius.


Come on Buck,  who is y'all's most impressive win?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 26, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Tennessee isn’t even ranked and that’s the best we’ll see in the regular season?


Offensive yardage and points scored wise. That's another sad thing about all this.  Tennessee don't even have a team?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 26, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> What’s funny is both of the Vols show up after they think they hung with Bama. Never ceases to amaze me.


Yes, I reckon,  I should have stayed mia a little longer. Lord knows I love me some moral victory. Told ya I had a lot going on this year.  Things are just now starting to kind of normalize around here again.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 26, 2021)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yes,  y'all are 7-0 because yalls schedule has averaged an opponent with 3 losses.  Yall have played teams that were ranked early,  but are no longer ranked,  yall have yet to play a TOP rated team withstanding preseason rankings. Nor a top rated offense. Yall haven't beaten anyone. Clemson was relevant last year,  not this year. ******* Kentucky and a 3 loss Clemson that will probably lose 2-3 more this year. If yall were knocking off undefeated teams, that would be impressive.
> 
> With that said, yall may win it this year.  CFB as a whole seems to be down this year,  except y'all. But then again,  we'll find that out once yall are matched against Bama and whoever ends up in this janky playoff season.
> 
> ...



Looks like your football IQ is still the same. We lined up and played every team on the schedule and won. I know it hurts you to see the Dawgs doing so well. You can think all you want. You guys didn't play Bama well. Bama played bad and still beat yall by three scores. They did everything they could to help you. That's whats so bad about it.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 26, 2021)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yes, I reckon,  I should have stayed mia a little longer. Lord knows I love me some moral victory. Told ya I had a lot going on this year.  Things are just now starting to kind of normalize around here again.


If you'll look at the games without homerism you'll see what I'm saying. You have a good coach I think. But, I'm not sure he'll be able to stand with all the NCAA violations that are coming to Knoxville. Probably set you guys back another 3-5 years. Pruitt left plenty of talent even with all the trnsfers and injuries. Pruitt was good for UT.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 26, 2021)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Come on Buck,  who is y'all's most impressive win?




mmmm.....well, we haven't had any "moral victories" yet.  But strength of schedule?
SOS is liquid and changes as the season progresses based on your opponenets success and or failures.  Currently, UGA is sitting at 16.  The vawls, they are down around #27 I believe, and while it may be hard to digest amidst a resurgent TU offense, y'all still aren't very good.  Ya play hard, but there is not depth enough to win many games.  You're really focused on UGA while Kentucky is quickly approaching;
Hannibal ad portas.
Kentucky beats the vawls

https://www.teamrankings.com/college-football/ranking/sos-basic-by-other


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 26, 2021)

Georgia's schedule this year isn't any different than any team who has won a championship in the last 8 years.  Just sayin......


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 26, 2021)

To steal a phrase from Nic, watching DAWGs and Vols argue over schedule impact is like watching two mules fight over a head of cabbage.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 26, 2021)

Well, truth be told, Nic looked pretty relieved to beat the vawls.


----------



## buckpasser (Oct 26, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> Well, truth be told, Nic looked pretty relieved to beat the vawls.



That was all part of his plan.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Oct 26, 2021)

Tennrsee picks up new sponsor


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2021)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Slayer,  I know buddy... You want the annual avatar bet. Consider it done.



One thing I'll say about you is you never run. Bucky, my hat's off to ya. Although, you do stay away for long periods when the Vols are being beaten every week. Of every year. 

Unlike the rest of you Vols. 

I got a good buddy of mine @Batjack sending me something. You'll like what I've got in store for the Tennessee game. I'm still working out the logistics cause I'm heading to Fish Camp in a couple days. It may be a week after the game but rest assured. It will be one for the ages! And something that has never been seen or done on this forum!


----------



## Batjack (Oct 27, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> One thing I'll say about you is you never run. Bucky, my hat's off to ya.
> 
> I got a good buddy of mine @Batjack sending me something. You'll like what I've got in store for the Tennessee game. I'm still working out the logistics cause I'm heading to Fish Camp in a couple days. It may be a week after the game but rest assured. It will be one for the ages! And something that has never been seen or done on this forum!


Sposed to at your casa Saturday.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2021)

Batjack said:


> Sposed to at your casa Saturday.


My boy! Ya see what you're getting involved in! 

Wife will receive it. I'm heading to camp on Friday, back on Sunday and Florida bound on Monday. Wife asked my plan tonight, looked at her and grinned. She say's, "So I shouldn't plan on seeing you for the next 10 days". I said, baby, I don't know yet. Her reply was, "how much is this going to cost us"? I just grinned!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 28, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> mmmm.....well, we haven't had any "moral victories" yet.  But strength of schedule?
> SOS is liquid and changes as the season progresses based on your opponenets success and or failures.  Currently, UGA is sitting at 16.  The vawls, they are down around #27 I believe, and while it may be hard to digest amidst a resurgent TU offense, y'all still aren't very good.  Ya play hard, but there is not depth enough to win many games.  You're really focused on UGA while Kentucky is quickly approaching;
> Hannibal ad portas.
> Kentucky beats the vawls
> ...


SOS is like preseason rankings.. It don't matter where you start,  it's where you finish. 

 As it stands,  we will have played 6 ranked teams this season (#1, #3, #10, #12, #18 are still standing). Everyone is still ranked except UF and their rankings likely improved,  while yalls will have gotten worse. 

Ga Will have played a total of 4 with only 2 still being ranked.  So as is, that SOS ranking would actually favor UT. 

Overall, it should balance out with yall going to SECCG and likely the playoffs. We've likely already and/or will have played half the playoff teams and both SECC opponents ?

Now, it's not yalls fault your opponents have failed,  but like SEC fans say about Clemson, Ohio State,  Oklahoma.... Who did yall play to get there?  ?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 28, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> If you'll look at the games without homerism you'll see what I'm saying. You have a good coach I think. But, I'm not sure he'll be able to stand with all the NCAA violations that are coming to Knoxville. Probably set you guys back another 3-5 years. Pruitt left plenty of talent even with all the trnsfers and injuries. Pruitt was good for UT.


Me a homer? ?‍???

I know,  but I bring a lot of truths too?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2021)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Me a homer? ?‍???
> 
> I know,  but I bring a lot of truths too?




A lot of "truth"....


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 28, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Looks like your football IQ is still the same. We lined up and played every team on the schedule and won. I know it hurts you to see the Dawgs doing so well. You can think all you want. You guys didn't play Bama well. Bama played bad and still beat yall by three scores. They did everything they could to help you. That's whats so bad about it.


We played them bad as well. How many yards did we give up in penalties? Over 100 I believe. We shot ourselves in the foot numerous times.  We gift wrapped their pick 6. And that along with going for it on 4th and long inside Bama territory late in the 4th is what launched that big win for Bama in the end.  

And as everyone knows here,  officiating sucks in the SEC, especially when facing the mighty tide. They didn't call a targeting call a time or 2. Gave Bama a TD when Young fumbled through the endzone,  yet a Tennessee defender came out of the pile with the ball?‍

As you said, I know you hate to see us doing well, but UT did play a good game against Bama. The whole country has given this team credit for that,  you should too.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 28, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> One thing I'll say about you is you never run. Bucky, my hat's off to ya. Although, you do stay away for long periods when the Vols are being beaten every week. Of every year.
> 
> Unlike the rest of you Vols.
> 
> I got a good buddy of mine @Batjack sending me something. You'll like what I've got in store for the Tennessee game. I'm still working out the logistics cause I'm heading to Fish Camp in a couple days. It may be a week after the game but rest assured. It will be one for the ages! And something that has never been seen or done on this forum!


10-4


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 28, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> A lot of "truth"....


I no more a homer than y'all


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2021)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I no more a homer than y'all


That's not what I was laughing at. I was laughing at your "I bring a lot of truth".. You being more delusion then truth!


----------



## 00Beau (Oct 28, 2021)

BuckNasty83 said:


> We played them bad as well. How many yards did we give up in penalties? Over 100 I believe. We shot ourselves in the foot numerous times.  We gift wrapped their pick 6. And that along with going for it on 4th and long inside Bama territory late in the 4th is what launched that big win for Bama in the end.
> 
> And as everyone knows here,  officiating sucks in the SEC, especially when facing the mighty tide. They didn't call a targeting call a time or 2. Gave Bama a TD when Young fumbled through the endzone,  yet a Tennessee defender came out of the pile with the ball?‍
> 
> As you said, I know you hate to see us doing well, but UT did play a good game against Bama. The whole country has given this team credit for that,  you should too.


You might want to watch the replay,  A Tennessee Defender did not recover the fumble. Bryce Young recovered his own fumble,  and everyone knows Bama pays the Officials. PLEASE!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2021)

00Beau said:


> You might want to watch the replay,  A Tennessee Defender did not recover the fumble. Bryce Young recovered his own fumble,  and everyone knows Bama pays the Officials. PLEASE!


Bucky's "truth" isn't the actual truth. The actual truth is a delusion is his eyes.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 28, 2021)

Buck....vawls haven’t played the #1 team this year. 
Vawls have played:

#17 Pitt - L
UR - Fla - L ( then #11) 
#10 Ole Miss L
#3 Bama. L 

Only if you must know. But rankings mean absolutely nothing until January. 
The only thing that means anything at right now is two columns. W - L

Dawgs 7-0.        Vawls 4-4

Anything else requires your professional level of spin.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 28, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> Dawgs 7-0.        Vawls 4-4
> 
> Anything else requires your professional level of spin.



Boom Shaka Laka Laka *Boom!* *Boom!* *Boom!*


----------



## Resica (Oct 28, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> My boy! Ya see what you're getting involved in!
> 
> Wife will receive it. I'm heading to camp on Friday, back on Sunday and Florida bound on Monday. Wife asked my plan tonight, looked at her and grinned. She say's, "So I shouldn't plan on seeing you for the next 10 days". I said, baby, I don't know yet. Her reply was, "how much is this going to cost us"? I just grinned!


You won't be able to post for 10 days?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 30, 2021)

BuckNasty83 said:


> So actually,  y'all haven't.  Not anyone to test your defense anyway. Florida and Tennessee will be the best yall get in regular season,


Hey Bucky. Do you live on a diet of “rubber”?

Cause your favorite meal is “foot in mouth”.


I guess the GA Defense didn’t impress you enough.

Hey Vol...

YOU’RE NEXT!

Just throw your mustard bottle when UGA’s defense sends you Voltards out of Kneeland stadium.


----------

